# Summer kitchen jobs in Northern California



## seabeecook

I am looking to fill 2 Assistant Food Service Managers and 3 Camp Cook positions at Oakland Feather River Camp in Quincy, California. It's a rewarding gig for someone that's between regular jobs. If interested, please PM me and I will send you an application and reference form.

===<>===

The *Assistant Food Service Manager / Sous Chef* assists the Food Service Manager in all areas of food preparation, kitchen staff supervision and scheduling, leading and monitoring all food services operations. Knowledge of commercial kitchen operation and the health and safety procedures and regulations associated with food preparation is a requirement.

The position is potentially for mid-May through Labor Day. The Sous Chef must be 21 years of age or older. You must be able to acquire a California Food Handler Certificate within 30 days of employment.

Chef Steven will answer questions regarding the camp and the camp kitchen. To apply for a position, please follow the link (http://featherrivercamp.com/jobs/) to the camp website. Please note that you need to submit a complete application along with your personal narrative (questions are on the application). You will need to submit three references as well.

The camp provides room and board and a wonderful staff community in which to live, learn and work hard. All positions work a five-day, 40-hour work week. Oakland Feather River Camp is operated by Camps In Common.

Job Type: Temporary
Dates of employment: Monday, May 6 - Sunday, August 11, 2019**
Pay Range: $12.75 - $13.10 per hour ($510 - $524/week for a 40 hour work week)
**Work is potentially available through Monday, September 2, 2019.

===<>===

Under guidance of the Sous Chef and Food Service Manager, the *Camp Cook* prepares food to ensure the timely service of quality meals for 150 to 300 campers daily. Knowledge of commercial kitchen operation and the health and safety procedures and regulations associated with food preparation is a requirement.

The position is potentially for mid-May through Labor Day. The Camp Cook must be 18 years of age or older. You must be able to acquire a California Food Handler Certificate within 15 days of employment.

Chef Steven will answer questions regarding the camp and the camp kitchen. To apply for a position, please follow the link (http://featherrivercamp.com/jobs/) to the camp website. Please note that you need to submit a complete application along with your personal narrative (questions are on the application). You will need to submit three references as well.

The camp provides room and board and a wonderful staff community in which to live, learn and work hard. All positions work a five-day, 40-hour work week. Oakland Feather River Camp is operated by Camps In Common.

Job Type: Temporary
Dates of employment: Monday, May 13 - Sunday, August 11, 2019**
Pay Range: $12.25 - $12.75 per hour ($490 - $510/week for a 40 hour work week)
**Work is potentially available through Monday, September 2, 2019.


----------

